# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  دانلود رایگان آموزش فریم ورک لاراول

## saeed7474

با سلام
در این تاپیک لینک دانلود آموزش فریم ورک لاراول بصورت دنباله دار و رایگان قرار میگیرد:

قسمت یک:
دانلود با لینک مستقیم

مشاهده آنلاین

دانلود از تلگرام

قسمت دو:
دانلود با لینک مستقیم

مشاهده آنلاین

دانلود از تلگرام

قسمت سه:
دانلود با لینک مستقیم

مشاهده آنلاین

دانلود از تلگرام

----------


## ali_wolfman

من تو تلگرام شما عضو شدم خیلی خوبه که ادامه بدید و نصفه های کار خسته نشید
برنامه نویسای ما خیلی به این آموزشا نیاز دارن
باتشکر

----------


## saeed7474

> من تو تلگرام شما عضو شدم خیلی خوبه که ادامه بدید و نصفه های کار خسته نشید
> برنامه نویسای ما خیلی به این آموزشا نیاز دارن
> باتشکر


آموزش ها با قدرت تمام ادامه خواهد داشت، انتظار است که دوستان حمایت کافی و لازم را داشته باشند.

----------


## saeed7474

قسمت چهارم:
دانلود با لینک مستقیم
مشاهده آنلاین


قسمت پنجم:
دانلود با لینک مستقیم
مشاهده آنلاین

----------


## saeed7474

دانلود قسمت 6
مشاهده انلاین قسمت 6

دانلود قسمت 7
مشاهده انلاین قسمت 7

دانلود قسمت 8
مشاهده انلاین قسمت 8

دانلود قسمت 9
مشاهده انلاین قسمت 9

ناشر اصلی این مجموعه *سایت میهن لرن* می باشد، لطفا درصورتی که قصد انتشار داشتید جهت رعایت حقوق ناشر منبع را ذکر کنید.

----------


## Jergis

سلام دوستان .. اگر قصد یادگیری لاراول رو دارید میتونید به سایت استاربیت هم یه سر بزنید ، مطالب خوب و کاربردی در مورد لاراول داره .

----------

